# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  جواز قول : {{ وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ..}}.

## علي الفضلي

قال الشيخ إحسان العتيبي - حفظه الله تعالى - في كتابه الطيب " كتاب تربية الأولاد في الإسلام في ميزان النقد العلمي " :
[ قلت : هذه الآية مما يستدل بها الكثيرون في المثابرة على الأعمال والطاعات ، والترهيب من الإخلال بها ، ظانين أنها في موضع الشاهد لهم على ما يريدون ، وليس الأمر كذلك ، فهذه الآية نزلت في المنافقين ، وفيها تهديد من الله عزوجل بفضح أعمالهم – ولو كنت باطنة – وإظهارها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، ودليل أن هذه الرؤية في الآية دنيوية قوله تعالى بعدها وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون .
قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين – حفظه الله تعالى – (كان في حياته) : 
ومن هنا نعرف خطأ وجهل من يكتب على بعض الأعمال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بعد موت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعذر رؤيته ، فالله يرى ، ولكن رسوله لا يرى ، فلا تجوز كتابته لأنه كذب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم . انتهى من " القول المفيد " (3/305).]. انتهى.

قلت (علي) : وذكر البخاري في صحيحه في كتاب التوحيد منه في باب قول الله تعالى يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك ، وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته  المائدة : 67 تعليقا بصيغة الجزم عن أم المؤمنين عائشة – رضي الله عنها - :... وقالت عائشة : [ إذا أعجبك حسن عمل امرئ فقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ولا يستخفنك أحد ] .
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " :
[زعم مغلطاي أن عبد الله بن المبارك أخرج هذا الأثر في كتاب البر والصلة عن سفيان عن معاوية بن إسحاق عن عروة عن عائشة وقد وهم في ذلك ، وإنما وقع هذا في قصة ذكرها البخاري في كتاب "خلق أفعال العباد" من رواية عقيل عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة قالت :[ وذكرت الذي كان من شأن عثمان : وددت أني كنت نسيا منسيا فوالله ما أحببت أن ينتهك من عثمان أمر قط الا انتهك مني مثله ، حتى والله لو أحببت قتله لقتلت ،
يا عبيد الله بن عدي لا يغرنك أحد بعد الذين تعلم ، فوالله ما احتقرت من أعمال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نجم النفر الذين طعنوا في عثمان فقالوا قولا لا يحسن مثله ، وقرأوا قراءة لا يحسن مثلها ، وصلوا صلاة لا يصلى مثلها ، فلما تدبرت الصنيع إذا هم والله ما يقاربون أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا أعجبك حسن قول امرئ فقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ولا يستخفنك أحد].
وأخرجه ابن أبي حاتم من رواية يونس بن يزيد عن الزهري أخبرني عروة أن عائشة كانت تقول : [ احتقرت أعمال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين نجم القراء الذين طعنوا على عثمان ، فذكر نحوه وفيه " فوالله ما يقاربون عمل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا أعجبك حسن عمل امرئ منهم فقل اعملوا الخ ..... " إلى أن قال الحافظ " : ودل سياق القصة على أن المراد بالعمل ما أشارت إليه من القراءة والصلاة وغيرهما فسمت كل ذلك عملا ، وقولها في آخره : "ولا يستخفنك أحد " بالخاء المعجمة المكسورة والفاء المفتوحة والنون الثقيلة للتأكيد ، قال ابن التين عن الداودي معناه : لا تغتر بمدح أحد وحاسب نفسك؛ والصواب ما قاله غيره أن المعنى : لا يغرنك أحد بعمله فتظن به الخير الا إن رأيته واقفا عند حدود الشريعة]. انتهى كلام الحافظ – رحمه الله تعالى -.
وقال العلامة زكريا الأنصاري – رحمه الله تعالى – في " منحة الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري " في نفس الموضع السابق من الصحيح على أثر عائشة – رضي الله عنها - السابق :
[ ( ولا يستخفنك أحد ) أي : بعمله فتسارع إلى مدحه وظن الخير به ، لكن تتثبت حتى تراه عاملا بما يرضاه الله ورسوله والمؤمنون ]. انتهى المراد.
قلت : فأثر عائشة – رضي الله عنها – ولا مخالف لها من الصحابة الكرام يدلك على جواز استخدام هذه الآية .
والله أعلم.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيك .. وفي الشيخ إحسان .

----------


## علي الفضلي

وبك بارك .

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

قرأت لإبن القيم في مقدمته على روضة المحبين قوله :


وهذا الكتاب - أي: روضة المحبين - يصلح لسائر طبقات الناس -إلى أن قال- : وهو المسؤول سبحانه أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم مدنيا من رضاه والفوز بجنات النعيم والله متولي سريرة العبد وكسبه وهو سبحانه عند لسان كل قائل وقلبه [ وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون ] .



.

----------


## آل عامر

ما شاء الله فائدة عظيمة 
كم كنت أنكر على من قالها بناءا على فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## آل عامر

عذرا
جزى الله الأخ علي الفضلي على هذه الفائدة كل خير
وكذلك الأخ أبا عبدالله وفقه الله

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عبد الله على إضافتك القيمة.
وبارك الله في أخي النشط آل عامر.

----------


## الغُندر

ما شاء الله  ,  زادني الله تعالى واياك من فضله .

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الغندر.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

